# Source Dock



## Exeldro (Jul 3, 2021)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Source Dock - Plugin for OBS Studio to add a dock for a source



> Plugin for OBS Studio allowing you to create a Dock for a source, which lets you interact, see audio levels, change volume and control media.
> View attachment 72824



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 6, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.2



> fix crash on closing dock or OBS



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## hmeneses (Jul 6, 2021)

hello @Exeldro how do i add it? can't see it in my docks


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 6, 2021)

@hmeneses in the menu Tools -> Source Dock


----------



## mediacoordinator (Jul 6, 2021)

What's the CPU/GPU utilization with this? Would it be similar to running Multiview?


----------



## mediacoordinator (Jul 6, 2021)

mediacoordinator said:


> What's the CPU/GPU utilization with this? Would it be similar to running Multiview?


seems pretty good, I have 8 windows opened and it's running about the same as Multiview. Don't know if you'll even see this, but would it be possible to implement a click to preview? So similar to how Multiview works but with each individual dock. So clicking on X source dock would result in setting it to the preview? (Running in Studio mode because I livestream for a Church)


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 6, 2021)

CPU/GPU utilization should be similar to a source projector or interact dialog.
To switch scenes by clicking on them can be something that I can add optional.


----------



## mediacoordinator (Jul 6, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> CPU/GPU utilization should be similar to a source projector or interact dialog.
> To switch scenes by clicking on them can be something that I can add optional.



Ok, thank you!!
If you added that I'd be so grateful!!!


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 10, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.0



> Add settings dialog
> Add option to switch scene by clicking on the scene
> Add option to show if the source is active in the main OBS output
> View attachment 73058



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 10, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.1



> fix restoring the position of the docks when using multiple docks



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## PerfectPixels (Jul 11, 2021)

So I noticed a bug or a feature you could look into. When I am in studio mode and I have the sources set to switch when clicked on they dont appear in the preview window first, instead they go straight to live. (A miner inconvenience I know) Just thought you should be aware of it. Thanks


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Jul 11, 2021)

Great plugin concept!  However, my application is this, and it is not working:

I have a web page that provides specialized functionality, and while the functions on the page (buttons, etc.) function if I add it as a custom dock, when added as a Browser source, then used in Source Dock, the web page is non-functional.


----------



## pehmonippe (Jul 11, 2021)

Great stuff again. In my use cases, in ice hockey streaming, this approach is better than having multiview open, now all relevant will be in one window.

Did some testing with version 0.1.1, but had issues with selecting options. No matter what I select at dock create time I cannot get Volume meter, Audio controls or Media controls set. Neither can I update options later. Also listing of existing docks in Source dock window is currently unstable. Reopening the window from the menu restores all docks in the list.


----------



## pehmonippe (Jul 11, 2021)

Ah, nothing wrong with the list. I gets into filter mode automatically, bit unexpected to me though,


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 12, 2021)

@pehmonippe the volume and media can only be enabled when the source supports them, so for scenes they can not be enabled.


----------



## tombeew (Jul 13, 2021)

Great and helpful plugin, fantastic work @Exeldro
I use it at a Mac and my problem is that when I shut OBS and start it again (next day i.e.) the program has the sources forgotten. I mean under Tools they are active but they are not shown at the OBS layout. Hope I can explain? What is my mistake? Thanls lot


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Jul 13, 2021)

I am using the Execute Command to create a source, which is a command to launch Chrome the way I wish (with certain switches) -- but when I add it to the Source Dock tool, nothing is displayed.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello Exeldro! Great plugin again! I noticed that position of dock is not kept if dock contains a scene where a NDI Video Source is shown.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Jul 15, 2021)

Asked this yesterday... but I really need this....

Is there a way to get the Execute Command plugin, that I have set to launch a Chrome browser that actually allows for mic usage, to display something in the dock window other than a blank screen?


----------



## Gitago (Jul 18, 2021)

When using a 'browser source' within a source dock, it does not appear possible to interact with it.. Is this something that was 'disabled' in the recent update or perhaps an error on my side?


----------



## Burli (Jul 20, 2021)

Much like Gitago, i have tried with 2 different installs neither attempt, i was able to interact with a browser source. not sure what i am doing wrong


----------



## mediacoordinator (Jul 20, 2021)

Feature Request: Enable Not Active/Active for studio mode. It works great while not in studio mode, but when I switch to studio mode it doesn't show the active scene.


----------



## from1975 (Jul 20, 2021)

Feature request for source dock with browser source inside: add adress bar. Please.


----------



## MiiRiiCo (Jul 22, 2021)

I have a Feature request: Cropping inside Docks.

I do most of my overlays by myself with HTML/CSS/JS and put these local websites on my scenes to design my overlay. I insert them with a size of 2520x1080. I put the things people should see in a 1920x1080 section and on the right side i put a 600px control panel, which people cannot see. Interacting with this page allows me to change visuals without people noticing it.

It would be nice to choose, which part of the source should be seen inside the dock, so i can insert only the control panel to my dock.Thx for reading :)


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Jul 28, 2021)

Can you make docks added with Source Dock to follow the View\Docks\Lock UI setting in OBS?

Right now, I have that set to be checked ON, but the dock I created with Source Dock still shows the X and the Detach buttons in the upper right corner.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 3, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.2



> Add scene items option
> Fix memory leak in saving and loading (by @norihiro)
> Add chinese (by kirahan)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Aug 3, 2021)

What does “added scene items option” mean?


----------



## Talonis (Aug 14, 2021)

ContentDeveloper said:


> Can you make docks added with Source Dock to follow the View\Docks\Lock UI setting in OBS?
> 
> Right now, I have that set to be checked ON, but the dock I created with Source Dock still shows the X and the Detach buttons in the upper right corner.



+1 for this.

A very useful plugin for workflow production (over and above “fancy graphics”).

Thank you.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 15, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.3



> add docks to the OBS dock menu
> dock now also lock with the OBS lock UI option
> add visible option to the settings window



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Talonis (Aug 15, 2021)

Thank you! UI Lock works and the "visible" options is a nice addition too.

I'm going to be cheeky and request one more optimisation *if *possible...?

Could alphabetical sorting be added to the dropdown list on source selection for source dock items? Depending on how many items are listed in can take a some time to hunt down the right item to add. :-)


----------



## Ben Anderson (Aug 23, 2021)

Would it be possible to put docks next to other docks within the same window? Essentially what I'm after is recreating a single multiview window with multiple scene docks all in one window. The current Multiview only allows 8 scenes or 24, but I want 4 scenes without the preview and program view.


----------



## yukon92 (Aug 24, 2021)

Something like this?


			https://i.imgur.com/oSCNlEU.png


----------



## Ben Anderson (Aug 26, 2021)

yukon92 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/oSCNlEU.png


Sort of, but I want the docks to be in a separate window to the main OBS window.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Aug 27, 2021)

Ben Anderson said:


> Sort of, but I want the docks to be in a separate window to the main OBS window.



kinda like having a 2nd UI window for OBS, instead of squeezing everything into one window, on one screen, eh?!


----------



## ASchneider (Sep 6, 2021)

Hello @Exeldro!

I was wondering: would it be possible that someday we would be able to toggle items from groups as well as from scenes?






Maybe this would be a nice feature for an update...

Thanks!


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 6, 2021)

@ASchneider that is a good idea, should not be hard to make


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Sep 7, 2021)

Would it be possible that if an source item is able to be listed in the dock, that the properties of said item could also be opened?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 8, 2021)

@ContentDeveloper that can be added to the plugin as soon as OBS 27.1 is released


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 29, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.4



> Requires OBS version 27.1
> Adds scene item properties and filters buttons



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Sep 30, 2021)

Thx @Exeldro!

I updated Source Dock to 0.1.4, OBS to 27.1.1.... in that order.  Still only seeing the View icon for each item.

Does the order of the installs matter?


----------



## yukon92 (Sep 30, 2021)

Thank you!!!  GUI LOCK = PERFECT!!!
Your work on this is great, thank you so much!!!


			https://i.imgur.com/C16PIBv.png


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 30, 2021)

@ContentDeveloper the order should not matter, can you check your obs log file to check the version of the plugin it is loading?


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Oct 1, 2021)

@Exeldro ...  the log shows:

12:55:14.370: [Source Dock] loaded version 0.1.4


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Oct 1, 2021)

Anyone else here seeing the new scene item buttons showing up?


----------



## Mairginter (Oct 4, 2021)

@Exeldro
Thanks 1000 times for da super plugin!! I use it at every live event I supervise. The additional features in 0.1.4 are more than great and allow me to build my scenes much simpler. I wanted to tell you a small bug: The status of the sources is not updating (eye) if you activate/deactivate them for example via a stream deck or directly in the sources. Greeting Alex


----------



## Mairginter (Oct 4, 2021)

ContentDeveloper said:


> Anyone else here seeing the new scene item buttons showing up?



Maybe a stupid question but have you activated the icons in the settings?


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Oct 4, 2021)

Mairginter said:


> Maybe a stupid question but have you activated the icons in the settings?
> View attachment 75748



Yes, the Scene Items switch is activated, and all I see is the one original feature, the “eye”.


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 6, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.5



> add properties button
> add filters button
> fix scene item visibility icon (eye) not updating



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## mediacoordinator (Oct 6, 2021)

Would it be possible to add the option of a green or red border depending on what's live and what's in preview instead of the green text preview or red text for live? Kind of like how Multiview works. It would make it a lot more clean and make more space for to view the source.


----------



## rusty1 (Oct 7, 2021)

Adding the 'property' and 'filter' buttons was HUGE! Thank you Exeldro!


----------



## GrumpyDog (Oct 7, 2021)

@Exeldro! excellent work! 

I was wondering... if the source is a 'browser source', and it allows user interaction, is there a way to zoom in/out like with a real browser using CTRL + SCROLL?


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 7, 2021)

@JEJ the dock towards the inputs to the source, so in theory if you can do it on the source interact dialog you can do it on source dock. Else maybe Ctrl++ works?


----------



## GrumpyDog (Oct 7, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @JEJ the dock towards the inputs to the source, so in theory if you can do it on the source interact dialog you can do it on source dock. Else maybe Ctrl++ works?



Doesn't seem to be the case. I tried with Keyboard and Numpad CTRL++

No luck on Zooming. Perhaps its a Browser Specific Feature not supported in the OBS Source?

It doesn't work on the Interact Dialog either ):


----------



## Gitago (Oct 10, 2021)

just decided to update to the newest version of source dock, and unfortunately its no longer appearing in the tools menu... so i went ahead and removed it completely and re-added it.. and still same result.


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 10, 2021)

@Gitago the latest version of source dock requires OBS version 27.1, do you have that installed? Does source dock show you in your OBS log file?


----------



## AndersM (Oct 11, 2021)

Great stuff as always!

I don't know if this has been mentioned before, but could it be an idea to have a right click menu to access properties and filters? The buttons take up quite a bit of screen space if you use multiple source docks to create a multiview.

Also, would it be an idea to have the "Switch Scene" function mirror the functionality of clicking a scene in the Scenes list? If you use Studio mode, a click in the Scenes list ques the input in the Preview, but if you click a Source Dock it goes straight to PGM. 

Thanks!


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Oct 11, 2021)

Curious — how do you create a “multiview” of multiple source docs?


----------



## boylag (Oct 12, 2021)

I dont know why but the lock UI is no longer working.
I currently have a timer set up in both stream and recording profiles and they just get the visible option unchecked every time I change between them.


----------



## dqm (Oct 26, 2021)

Very nice plugin.  In studio mode, would really like it to work like the Scene buttons.  Single click: move the scene to preview pane. Double click: move scene to program pane.


----------



## GrumpyDog (Oct 27, 2021)

@*Exeldro *is there way for the source dock item (Not Browser Source Type) to listen for mouse clicks, something similar to `signal_handler_connect(sh, "item_select"`


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 27, 2021)

@JEJ any source can support interaction with the OBS_SOURCE_INTERACTION flag, see:





						Source API Reference (obs_source_t) — OBS Studio 28.0.1 documentation
					






					obsproject.com


----------



## Event2 (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi @Exeldro  thank for all your work!!
is it possible to add a feature like a button to every Source Dock, that will be called "Transition" for example. so that when we click on it, the source\scene will switch from preview to program, like in studio mode?
for example:


----------



## aranhawaii (Oct 28, 2021)

Installed, but there is no "Source Dock" option under Tools. @Exeldro


----------



## Event2 (Oct 28, 2021)

Event2 said:


> Hi @Exeldro  thank for all your work!!
> is it possible to add a feature like a button to every Source Dock, that will be called "Transition" for example. so that when we click on it, the source\scene will switch from preview to program, like in studio mode?
> for example:
> View attachment 76535



*@Exeldro sorry now i noticed that just by clicking on the dock scene, it switch automatically*


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 1, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.6



> Add studio mode support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## mediacoordinator (Nov 3, 2021)

The docks seem to reset their position every time I change Scene Collection or restart OBS. I'm on OBS 27.1.3. This might just be an OBS quirk that can't be fixed, but if it can I'd definitely appreciate it as it would make the usability a lot better. Thanks!


----------



## mediacoordinator (Nov 3, 2021)

mediacoordinator said:


> The docks seem to reset their position every time I change Scene Collection or restart OBS. I'm on OBS 27.1.3. This might just be an OBS quirk that can't be fixed, but if it can I'd definitely appreciate it as it would make the usability a lot better. Thanks!


nevermind it seems to have fixed itself.


----------



## rogue-ronin (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm having similar problems. It will work fine for a bit, then blammo! Issues.

Manjaro Linux. Somehow this is tied into theming, I think. When I have this installed, I get theming issues and I get a preview window at the upper left, obscuring the menus. I have to reset the theme on every restart.

The dock will also disappear and I have to delete and recreate it. I noticed the other day that the new dock gets unchecked in the view menu, but it also causes me to start getting render lag. It's just complex and weird. I end up having to reboot to reset OBS after removing the plugin, restarting OBS doesn't do much even after I remove the plugin via pamac.

Any suggestions for what I may be doing wrong? I really like and want to use this plugin, it solves a timing and transition problem I've had for months. I was using the latest version as of this morning.

This may be some other problem, of course, but it feels like Source Dock is exposing something.


----------



## GrumpyDog (Nov 4, 2021)

mediacoordinator said:


> The docks seem to reset their position every time I change Scene Collection or restart OBS. I'm on OBS 27.1.3. This might just be an OBS quirk that can't be fixed, but if it can I'd definitely appreciate it as it would make the usability a lot better. Thanks!



I confirm, I get the same issue. I have to restart OBS before it will show again (Having to recheck it in panel view)


----------



## mediacoordinator (Nov 4, 2021)

Have you guys tried locking the GUI?


----------



## GrumpyDog (Nov 5, 2021)

mediacoordinator said:


> Have you guys tried locking the GUI?



yes, same result


----------



## wgp123 (Nov 5, 2021)

Love the idea of this but for some reason I can't get it to work. It seems to have installed ok, I can select and add a Source Dock no problem, drag it into position, etc, but I can't drag the dock in a verticle direction to increase its size, which makes it unusable. Any thoughts?


----------



## GrumpyDog (Nov 6, 2021)

wgp123 said:


> Love the idea of this but for some reason I can't get it to work. It seems to have installed ok, I can select and add a Source Dock no problem, drag it into position, etc, but I can't drag the dock in a verticle direction to increase its size, which makes it unusable. Any thoughts?



 Screenshot available?


----------



## wgp123 (Nov 6, 2021)

JEJ said:


> Screenshot available?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 15, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.7



> add option to edit the text of text source in the source dock
> View attachment 77068



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## brettg (Nov 18, 2021)

wgp123 said:


> View attachment 76791


i'm having this same issue, but only with the Acri theme (and variations that I've tweaked). anyone have an idea of what can be altered in the .qss file?


----------



## dikau (Nov 18, 2021)

Please add a vertical (up/down) scroll.
I have a long list of sources(scene items) and cannot select some of the sources because you can't scroll.


----------



## musasoyyo (Nov 27, 2021)

I installed this plugin but whenever I close OBS it crashes, if I uninstall it OBS wont crash. 

I kmow that I need the crash report but I don't know how to get that on a Mac, so maybe if someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 28, 2021)

@musasoyyo In Finder, click the Go menu
Select Go To Folder, and type in ~/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/
Upload the file prefixed obs_ with the most recent date (format is year-month-day)


----------



## musasoyyo (Nov 30, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @musasoyyo In Finder, click the Go menu
> Select Go To Folder, and type in ~/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/
> Upload the file prefixed obs_ with the most recent date (format is year-month-day)



Thank you,

This is the latest OBS Crash report I got using Source Dock.

I hope it is useful


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 19, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.0



> add optional extra dock windows
> View attachment 78183



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 19, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.1



> fix hiding/removing of windows



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## GrumpyDog (Dec 19, 2021)

*Version 0.2+*




> add optional extra dock windows



Really cool, was hoping for this feature. I am curious though, why it is not possible:

To move docks between custom dock window and main OBS window
Stack docks inline like with main window (seems to be limited to 2-side-by-side)


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 20, 2021)

@JEJ moving docks between dock windows is not support by the QT framework that is used for the user interface
QT limits the amount of docks you can place next to each other based on the space available, try making the window bigger before adding an other dock


----------



## Vinylwalk3r (Dec 23, 2021)

I have a question. How do you add a custom dock window? Ive looked around everywhere in OBS and Source Docks config window, but I find nothing to show to add it. Ive also tried draggin the source docks together, thought maybe they'd merge. But they didn't, sadly.
Anybody that can enlighten me in the ways of adding sucha window?

Also, Exeldro. THANK YOU for making all the awesome plugin you've done! They've helped me so much! Heres hoping Source Copy get implemented as a native OBS feature!


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 24, 2021)

@Vinylwalk3r You can create a window with multiple docks by setting the same window name for the docks in the dock settings dialog


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 24, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.2



> add options to set corner dock area
> View attachment 78329



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Vinylwalk3r (Dec 24, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Vinylwalk3r You can create a window with multiple docks by setting the same window name for the docks in the dock settings dialog


THANK YOU Exeldro! It works! It really is a ingenious way of doing it,having a window created by giving it a name. I like it! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## nyzfighters (Jan 1, 2022)

the drop down on selection sources is all over the place? have it by scene/source alphabetical ?
and the text options? why is it side ways lol


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 3, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.3



> allow interaction with items of a scene



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## rse (Jan 3, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.2.3
> 
> ...



Many thanks for this enhancement. For others: this finally allows you to use Source Dock for implementing arbitrary control UIs for OBS Studio with the help of Web technologies, similar to what the regular Custom Browser Dock allows. But the big difference when using Source Dock instead of Custom Browser Dock is: you can place your control UI directly over the other scene content. An example is https://github.com/rse/obs-crop-control.


----------



## GrumpyDog (Jan 4, 2022)

rse said:


> Many thanks for this enhancement. For others: this finally allows you to use Source Dock for implementing arbitrary control UIs for OBS Studio with the help of Web technologies, similar to what the regular Custom Browser Dock allows. But the big difference when using Source Dock instead of Custom Browser Dock is: you can place your control UI directly over the other scene content. An example is https://github.com/rse/obs-crop-control.



There should be a video on this to explain and demonstrate its features better.  Thank you for the hard work!


----------



## wgp123 (Jan 7, 2022)

wgp123 said:


> View attachment 76791


Just wondering if anyone else had or has this issue, i.e., able to add a Source Dock but once added not being able to resize it vertically and get at the source, in this case a Browser window? I've spent a lot of time trying to figure it out, I've updated everything to the latest revisions, etc, but still no joy with Source Dock. I'm guessing there is something simple that I'm overlooking but if anyone can provide any suggestions I'd appreciate it. In the meantime, I'll keep trying to figure it out :)


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 7, 2022)

@wgp123 are you using a custom theme or something like that?


----------



## wgp123 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi, no, I'm not using any themes at all. I'm testing with just a single Scene containing two simple sources (a media source and a Browser source). When I try and create a source dock for the Browser source, all I get is what I included in the screenshot previously. The dock is created and allows itself to be docked but it has absolutely no functionality, for example I can't navigate the site in the Browser source within the dock. Very strange.


----------



## wgp123 (Jan 7, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @wgp123 are you using a custom theme or something like that?


Here's a short video of the issue I'm having......When I add the Source Dock, it's just totally unresponsive. For example, when I add a Browser Dock, I cannot access the browser using the dock, etc....See attached...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 9, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.4



> add option to zoom using ctrl + mouse wheel and pan with ctrl + left mouse button



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## GrumpyDog (Jan 12, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> add option to zoom using ctrl + mouse wheel and pan with ctrl + left mouse button




Am I missing something? The Zoom and Pan feature works in the dock, but nothing happens in the actual source. Would be great if the Zoom and pan reflects in the final source mix?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 13, 2022)

@JEJ the source can be added to multiple scenes in different ways so that can't be translated 1 on 1.
If you want zoom sources in the preview you can look at this change request I made:








						UI: Add ctrl + scroll to zoom scene items by exeldro · Pull Request #2507 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Description Add ctrl + scroll to zoom the selected scene items to the position of the mouse pointer Motivation and Context This makes zooming in to an interesting part much easier. Before you had t...




					github.com


----------



## GrumpyDog (Jan 13, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @JEJ the source can be added to multiple scenes in different ways so that can't be translated 1 on 1.
> If you want zoom sources in the preview you can look at this change request I made:
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have this feature in a current build that it can be tested?

Awesome *Exeldro*, isn't there a place where this gets upvoted? The only one I can find is this:









						Add a Zoom Feature · OBS Studio Ideas and Suggestions
					

The user can zoom in on a section of the screen while recording or streaming. The zoom should center on the user’s mouse pointer when the pointer is o




					ideas.obsproject.com


----------



## Gitago (Jan 15, 2022)

Would it be possible to be able to size the dock for a text source smaller? 
This is the smallest it will get for me


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 15, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.0



> Added option to show the current selected source.
> 
> View attachment 79101



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 16, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.1



> Adding current selected source support for media controls, volume controls and text input
> View attachment 79139



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ottawafro (Jan 17, 2022)

Been trying to use this plugin for awhile ... but always not shown correct. I get a rectangle bar which I can stetch out , but doesn't increase the size of the asset. 

Use the installer to install the plugin, and the updates ... Always have ... Removed the pluging and readded manually , still same issue .


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 17, 2022)

@ottawafro you can't resize that window verticaly? Or can you resize the window and the preview stays the same size?


----------



## ottawafro (Jan 17, 2022)

I can't resize the windows vertically only  horizontally. 
sorry described poorly ... 
and the buttons at the bottom do not do anything to post the source box . 

Very small issue ... but trying to figure this out for a  while and thought it may resolve with updates  to the plugin, but hasn't so far.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 17, 2022)

@ottawafro I can't seem to replicate the issue on my system. Can you provide me with a OBS log file for me to check what might be different on your system?


----------



## ottawafro (Jan 17, 2022)

Latest Log... No rush .


----------



## jourdo (Jan 18, 2022)

I am having issues getting this one installed.  I tried with the Windows Installer and doing it manually.  Neither option has it show up in my tools menu.  Not sure what else to do.  I am on OBS version 27.0.1 if that matters.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 18, 2022)

@jourdo the OBS version matters, this plugin requires OBS version 27.1 or higher


----------



## mzuniga (Jan 20, 2022)

Good day Exeldro, 
Great plugin. I just have a small problem (I hope). I have OBS V 27.1.3 (64 bit) and Source Dock V 0.3.1 ( I used windows installer zip).
The problem I am having is that I am not able to resize the window (see attached screenshot). I can expand horizontally but not vertically so it shows very small.
Any ideas?
Thank you
Marcelo.


----------



## ottawafro (Jan 21, 2022)

mzuniga said:


> Good day Exeldro,
> Great plugin. I just have a small problem (I hope). I have OBS V 27.1.3 (64 bit) and Source Dock V 0.3.1 ( I used windows installer zip).
> The problem I am having is that I am not able to resize the window (see attached screenshot). I can expand horizontally but not vertically so it shows very small.
> Any ideas?
> ...


Posted same issue recently. 

Upload a log file so he can take a look at it.


----------



## thegr812k (Jan 21, 2022)

Can we have the option to scroll within the window? when i hae a scene with a lot of sources i cannot scroll or even add it to OBS


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 21, 2022)

@thegr812k hold ctrl and use the mouse wheel to zoom in. Hold ctrl and left mouse button drag to scroll/move.


----------



## BishopGP (Jan 22, 2022)

Hey Exeldro, Thank you for working on this awesome plugin. I had a quick question for you when you have a chance:

1) Source Dock windows behavior when closed / re-opened

When I use a custom pop-out window (example: "Pop-out Window") in the event I accidentally close that window, I'm unable to re-open that pop-out window without first restarting OBS.





Under the "View > Docks > x" menu, it looks like there are options to toggle back on "Desktop Audio" & "Microphone" but the Window "Pop-out Window" has no reference and doesn't re-open when any of its nested 'Source Docks' are toggled back on.

Would it be possible to have the custom windows added to the list here?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 24, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.2



> Fix potential crash when switching scene collection or closing OBS



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ExtraBulla (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm having difficulty adding this dock to the work area. I created the dock itself just fine, but when I moved it around to find a slot to put it in, none would open up for it. I even tried using the inner window of the dock but that didn't work either. Just installed 3.2. Just wondering what I'm doing wrong. Thanks!


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 26, 2022)

@ExtraBulla did you put text in the window name field? You should leave that empty if you want to dock in the OBS main window.


----------



## ExtraBulla (Jan 26, 2022)

That did the trick, boss! Appreciate you! Love your work!


----------



## The Vlad BS (Jan 29, 2022)

Hi!

I get a Crash screen when closing OBS Studio, but in a certain situation:
a) If I only open and close OBS Studio, the crash does not occur;

b) If I start OBS and resize any dock, not being a Source Dock, the error does not occur;

c) If I resize the Source Dock, Crash occurs when closing OBS Studio.

Attached is the file generated whenever I close with the error.

Version 0.2.4 does not crash.
Only in the following.

If necessary I record a video.

Edit: 
OBS Studio vr. 27.1.3 (24bit, windows 10)
Source Dock 0.3.2

See you,


Vladimir
PS: Google Translator, ;)


----------



## The Vlad BS (Jan 31, 2022)

Hi!
In tests here, I noticed that if there are source Text (GDI+) in any scene, the error occurs.
Removing (text) the crash does not happen.
Source Dock 0.3.2

See you,

Vladimir


----------



## Sir Greaves (Feb 1, 2022)

Seconding Vlad here. Source Dock 0.3.2 crashes when I close OBS if I have a Text (GDI+) source in a scene.


----------



## ThyPirateKing (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm not able to dock my sources for my Text sources after getting it started. I get the box for the text source and I can use it and edit it, but I'm not able to make it attach to my OBS, so it always is hidden whenever I click off of it into OBS. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Ben Anderson (Feb 2, 2022)

Would it be possible to add an option to show the current selected scene? Essentially the program view as a source dock.
Also having the source docks config window from the tools menu remember its size when you re-size it would be great as well. Thanks for making this great plugin!


----------



## datlaunchystark (Feb 17, 2022)

After updating to OBS 27.2, I've been having crashes on exit and tracked it down to this plugin.  Upon removing, the crashing stopped.
I wanted to report this as I really like using this plugin, and it might be something to look into.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 17, 2022)

@datlaunchystark on what kind of source do you have source docks?
the crash log seems to point towards "obs-text-slideshow.dll!TextSlideshowDock::updateSources"
removing obs-text-slideshow.dll does not fix the issue?


----------



## datlaunchystark (Feb 18, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @datlaunchystark on what kind of source do you have source docks?
> the crash log seems to point towards "obs-text-slideshow.dll!TextSlideshowDock::updateSources"
> removing obs-text-slideshow.dll does not fix the issue?


No it didn't, I even tried putting it into a clean portable version of OBS and as soon as I install the plugin, crashes on closing and what not.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Feb 18, 2022)

In fact, here's the crash log when I remove "obs-text-slideshow.dll".

v0.2.4 seams to have no issues as far as I can tell


----------



## JVRaines (Feb 22, 2022)

Also getting crash on exit. Bug goes away if I uninstall Source Dock.


----------



## JVRaines (Feb 23, 2022)

Further clue: My sources are window captures. If no window was found during the OBS session, there is no crash.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 23, 2022)

@JVRaines I will try and replicate it with window capture sources tomorrow

Edit: Was not able to replicate it. Do you have specific steps to reproduce it, starting from an empty scene collection?


----------



## PeteB (Feb 28, 2022)

I have been struggling with this crash on exit too. I have now tries Source Dock on 3 different systems, all running OBS 27.2.1. All three give slightly different results - 2 crash on exit, 1 doesn't. The one that doesn't crash has no other plugins installed, the two that do have different plugins installed. On one system it crashed as soon as I created a Text (GDI+) source in a scene. Both the failing systems crash on exit when a Text(GDI+) source is active. Could this be some memory corruption problem somewhere that varies depending what plugins are installed?


----------



## JVRaines (Feb 28, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @JVRaines I will try and replicate it with window capture sources tomorrow
> 
> Edit: Was not able to replicate it. Do you have specific steps to reproduce it, starting from an empty scene collection?


1. Scene Collection/New, "Test."
2. Add Text(GDI+) source to "Test," "Text(GDI+)."
3. Tools/SourceDock/Add "Text(GDI+)."
4. File/Exit.


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 2, 2022)

@JVRaines that session had 5 sources of the previous scene collection that did not unload correctly, if you clean start on that test scene collection it should work fine.


----------



## JVRaines (Mar 2, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @JVRaines that session had 5 sources of the previous scene collection that did not unload correctly, if you clean start on that test scene collection it should work fine.


Created new empty Test collection, exited (crash), restarted clean, followed steps above and still got crash on exit.


----------



## ASchneider (Mar 10, 2022)

Hello @Exeldro, how are you today?

Not sure if this was suggested before, but I think this is a neat idea: It would be nice to be able to quickly change the URL from a browser source, so it could be used as a pseudo "desktop/window source" just for web browsing, if you want to quickly go back and forth pages on a live stream without having to compromise your desktop or a browser capture just for that.

This would be really useful on my opinion, to be able to change the URL here (where the proprieties button is):





I could dock it on my OBS dashboard and change it really easily :)

Just a suggestion... Thanks!


----------



## ASchneider (Mar 10, 2022)

Also, not sure if possible, but would be great to add the standard back, forward and refresh browser controls as well :) Thanks!


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 10, 2022)

@ASchneider good idea will check what is possible


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Mar 11, 2022)

@Exeldro…. Have you looked into the issue of a Source Dock item based on a source that is made with the Execute Command, and shows up blank on the Source Dock?

if I create a source using Execute Command, the command output is a blank screen - yet the same command run  within OBS but not thru Source Dock does work as does when ran from a Windows command line, outside of OBS work.


----------



## Ben Anderson (Mar 14, 2022)

Another feature request. The option to have a red border around a source dock when it is active. I find the Not Active/Active text quite small and so some sort of feedback that it's active, like a red border, I feel would help.


----------



## ZOMBIIKILLAH (Apr 20, 2022)

How do I get a dock that allows me to interact with a browser source. the way andilipppi does it in the outdated video doesn't work as far as I can tell
Also Unable to resize Docks. not sure if thats a bug or I broke it


----------



## Talonis (Apr 21, 2022)

Please have an option to not display milliseconds in media playback (as is possible with the "Media Control" plugin).

Thank you.


----------



## dqm (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm trying to achieve a dockable multiview and source dock comes pretty close to what I want. Except, the setup is laborious and somewhat fragile--as someone else described: like constructing a bridge with popsickle sticks. Anyway, my suggestion is to add an option for combining all visible scenes/sources in a single dock with the scene/source name above or below each.


----------



## editecpma (Jun 9, 2022)

error con la ultima versión de obs


----------



## hmeneses (Jun 9, 2022)

editecpma said:


> error con la ultima versión de obs
> View attachment 84062


you may need to use English


----------



## datlaunchystark (Jun 14, 2022)

editecpma said:


> error con la ultima versión de obs
> View attachment 84062


I found the latest version to be unstable for me so I downgraded to Source Dock v0.2.4 which is the most stable version.

Encontré que la última versión era inestable para mí, así que cambié a Source Dock v0.2.4, que es la versión más estable.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Jun 14, 2022)

hmeneses said:


> you may need to use English


Maybe use Google Translate rather then criticizing someone just for speaking Spanish.


----------



## hmeneses (Jun 14, 2022)

datlaunchystark said:


> Maybe use Google Translate rather then criticizing someone just for speaking Spanish.


why should i? i'm mexican, so, i don't have the need to translate spanish, but if you translate yourself your questions to english you had a much better chance to get help, i was unable to help. source dock works quite well for me, so my two cents were about using english to be able to get help, YOU are the one who should think about criticizing some one you don't even know buddy


----------



## The Vlad BS (Jun 24, 2022)

hmeneses said:


> why should i? i'm mexican, so, i don't have the need to translate spanish, but if you translate yourself your questions to english you had a much better chance to get help, i was unable to help. source dock works quite well for me, so my two cents were about using english to be able to get help, YOU are the one who should think about criticizing some one you don't even know buddy


Hi!
I thought he was saying to use the English version of OBS Studio.

Until later,
Vladimir


----------



## bpmacedo (Jul 12, 2022)

Hello! I just added it to OBS the first time. Thx 4 all your work! It's cool.

I realized after installing the plugin a ".dmp" file was created after closing OBS.





Some info about my setup (don't know if can help):

OBS in English and version is 27.2.4 (64bit);
I didn't use an installer to install OBS;
I use the "portable_mode.txt" file;
I didn't use an installer to install the plugin (version 0.3.2);
Tested it again after removing the plugin and the ".dmp" files weren't created;
Thx again!


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 12, 2022)

@bpmacedo what kind of sources are you docking with what options? can you provide me such a dmp file via a private message on this forum or on discord or twitter?


----------



## stinkoman (Jul 13, 2022)

There was talk about a vertical resizing bug a couple pages ago. I, too, am faced with this bug and nothing seems to fix it. Was there ever a remedy? I didn't see anything in the thread to indicate it was corrected.


----------



## bpmacedo (Jul 13, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @bpmacedo what kind of sources are you docking with what options? can you provide me such a dmp file via a private message on this forum or on discord or twitter?


@Exeldro, even if I install the plugin, open OBS, do nothing, and close OBS, the file appear. Without the plugin files, the ".dmp" doesn't show.


----------



## TheOrignl (Jul 14, 2022)

@Exeldro First of all fantastic series of plugins@  Can the Text Input field for a Text(GDI+)/(FF2) Source dock be enabled to edit the file the Text Source is set up to read from, perhaps by using the Notepad engine in Windows.  Not well versed enough in Linux to be sure but perhaps by using the library(ies) of the nano editor?


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 14, 2022)

@TheOrignl that is on my long to do list


----------



## TheOrignl (Jul 14, 2022)

@Exeldro Thank you Sir!  I find your monicker attached, almost exclusive, to the plugins I find useful.  As a prehistoric programmer in a past life, I'm in aw of how comprehensively your plugins handle their task, as well as your dedication to maintenance!


----------



## stinkoman (Jul 23, 2022)

Still no word on how to correct the bug talked about on page 6 that I reiterated. Sources are stuck vertically at an incredibly small size making the plugin totally unusable.


----------



## stinkoman (Jul 30, 2022)

stinkoman said:


> Still no word on how to correct the bug talked about on page 6 that I reiterated. Sources are stuck vertically at an incredibly small size making the plugin totally unusable.


I figured it out. Source Dock doesn't work with the Acri theme. Really weird.


----------



## polymathical (Aug 28, 2022)

My apologies if this is covered somewhere I have tried looking everywhere. Is it possible for me to copy and paste text from the Browser Dock sources or not? I try to, and I cannot copy and paste when interacting with this plugin, but I can with OBS custom browser docks. But OBS's Custom Browser docks don't allow for audio control. I am trying to find a way to have audio control and be able to interact + copy and paste text back and forth.


----------



## tinman (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm running AV Linux's latest version and have a working OBS installation. In trying to add Source Dock and I ran into the following dependecy error when building from source:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
 libx11-xcb-dev : Depends: libx11-xcb1 (= 2:1.7.2-1) but 2:1.7.2-2~mx21ahs+1 is to be installed

Is there perhaps a work around or solution I can try? 

Getting Source Dock running would be the icing on my OBS cake.
Thank You Exeldro for yet another great feature!


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.3



> OBS version 28 support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## mray (Sep 1, 2022)

Searching for Linux binaries - they are still supported right?    <3


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2022)

@mray yeah it seems the OBS forum supports max 5 attachments on a release, I combined the linux and macos builds now.


----------



## polymathical (Sep 2, 2022)

polymathical said:


> My apologies if this is covered somewhere I have tried looking everywhere. Is it possible for me to copy and paste text from the Browser Dock sources or not? I try to, and I cannot copy and paste when interacting with this plugin, but I can with OBS custom browser docks. But OBS's Custom Browser docks don't allow for audio control. I am trying to find a way to have audio control and be able to interact + copy and paste text back and forth.


Does anyone know what I am missing here? I love the plugin btw.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Sep 7, 2022)

This is really cool however it still crashes on closing of OBS.  Here's my crash log and I hope this gets fixed soon.  This is on the OBS 28 update too.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Sep 7, 2022)

There is no rush as I get you might be busy with other plugins and stuff, I just thought I'd let you know about this crashing bug I've been having.  BTW I must say, your plugins are amazing!


----------



## MARIANO ARAUZ (Sep 15, 2022)

have you plan to add a souce to open pdf or power point presentations?? I love your work... thank you so much. Mariano Aráuz


----------



## autoharplive (Sep 19, 2022)

datlaunchystark said:


> I found the latest version to be unstable for me so I downgraded to Source Dock v0.2.4 which is the most stable version.
> 
> Encontré que la última versión era inestable para mí, así que cambié a Source Dock v0.2.4, que es la versión más estable.


how did you downgrade? I can not find the link to older versions.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 19, 2022)

@autoharplive you can download older versions of the plugin from the history page:





						Source Dock - History
					






					obsproject.com


----------



## autoharplive (Sep 19, 2022)

@Exeldro thank you! Another quick question, is there documentation on what these are for at the bottom of Source Dock?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 20, 2022)

@autoharplive the first one changes if the top left corner of the obs window count as left side or as top side for docks, this for all 4 corners.
This allows you to have docks take up the full left side of the window for example.


----------



## sbessler (Nov 13, 2022)

ThyPirateKing said:


> I'm not able to dock my sources for my Text sources after getting it started. I get the box for the text source and I can use it and edit it, but I'm not able to make it attach to my OBS, so it always is hidden whenever I click off of it into OBS. Is there a way to fix this?


I am running into the same issue after upgrading to OBS 28 and 0.3.3


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 13, 2022)

@sbessler did you leave the window name empty? Which you should to be able to dock in the main obs window


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 14, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.4



> allow resize blocks
> scene items list scrollable



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Spanisch24 (Dec 15, 2022)

Thank you for your great plug ins and tools - I am really using most of them! (That's why my OBS needs it's time to start.)

I've got tons of scenes and sources and many docks and it's hard to find the one I'm looking for.
So is there a way to sort the source dock entries alphabetically?
*Or wouldn't it be a good idea to add this functionality?*

It also might be a good idea if the source dock window where you establish the docks *remembered it size* when you close it!


----------



## OP3 (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm a C#/.net developer and I've got a standalone app I'd love to incorporate into a dock in OBS for an integrated control. I see custom docks only seem to allow local or web html... does anyone know a way to dock a stand-alone executable in OBS?


----------



## jcoconnor (Dec 26, 2022)

Just updated to OBS 28.0 today including Source Dock 0.3.4 but getting an OBS crash with this dump

```
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2022-12-26, 17:02:39
Fault address: 7FF996D57200 (c:\program files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\source-dock.dll)
libobs version: 28.1.2 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 22000 (release: 2009; revision: 1335; 64-bit)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor             


Thread 1AA0: (Crashed)
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
00000090B08FDD50 00007FF996D57200 000000000000000B 000001D1E4995ED0 000001D1F0B9EFA0 000001D1F0B9EFA0 source-dock.dll!frontend_event+0x290
00000090B08FDDF0 00007FF78691D9D0 000000000000012C 000001D180C28E00 00000090B08FDF20 0000000000000001 obs64.exe!OBSStudioAPI::on_event+0x70
00000090B08FDE20 00007FF78699EE9B 00007FF786B69320 00000090B08FE150 000001D1F02CC860 00007FF786B69320 obs64.exe!OBSBasic::LoadData+0xe6b
00000090B08FE050 00007FF7869A33FF 000001D1E25EC120 000001D1E25EC120 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 00000090B08FF5C0 obs64.exe!OBSBasic::OBSInit+0x9ef
00000090B08FF020 00007FF78690E0F4 000001D1E2573099 FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 00007FF786B54780 000001D1E251F9E0 obs64.exe!OBSApp::OBSInit+0x384
00000090B08FF380 00007FF786916417 0000000000000000 000001D1E254C330 000001D100000000 0000000000000001 obs64.exe!run_program+0xa67
00000090B08FF6E0 00007FF786918CF0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!main+0x700
00000090B08FF8B0 00007FF786B25637 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!WinMain+0x157
00000090B08FF940 00007FF786B24DC2 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs64.exe!__scrt_common_main_seh+0x106
00000090B08FF980 00007FF9EBE055A0 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7ff9ebe055a0
00000090B08FF9B0 00007FF9ECB8485B 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7ff9ecb8485b
```


----------



## jcoconnor (Dec 26, 2022)

So - reinstalled the plugin and fixed up a few other things.
Went to add all the docks I used in previous setup which was 7 screens + source selected.
Everything went fine until I altered the geometry to resize one of the screens when it crashed again (see attachment).
On restarting OBS, all my docks had disappeared.


----------



## troyhammaren (Dec 27, 2022)

@Exeldro A bug which I have since Version 0.3.4:

After removing/adding/reordering scene items in a scene, the scene items are no longer displayed in the dock. Restarting OBS or removing the dock fixes it until the items change. https://streamable.com/uwmbr8


----------



## johnnyb (Monday at 3:32 PM)

Hello @Exeldro 
Can you make it so you are able to group many text labels in 1 Dock? That would be really awesome for complicated setups. This way you can edit many labels in 1 place. Having them on multiple docks wastes space.
Thanks for you work.


----------

